# Any Ideas on what this motor is?



## safticycle (Dec 16, 2017)

I bought this motorized bicycle and have no idea what it is. It is a two stroke with a Tillotson carb (cool 

 Venturi). The gas tank is copper and the muffler is really rocket-space aged looking. The motor mounts to and slides forward on rails mounted to the rear hub. You engage it with a foot lever that pulls the motor 

 forward to engage a rubber capstan drive. The bike is a post war Schwinn. I would love to hear any thoughts on what it is. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks home brew to me. Powerhead may be power products


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 16, 2017)

That gas tank is killer!


----------



## safticycle (Dec 16, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Looks home brew to me. Powerhead may be power products



It is possible, but tremendously well made. Castings and fabrication are great. I agree it is a power products motor.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2017)

ya thats a proprietary power products motor and you could pull the shrouding/pullstart bracket to make it look more "original"......the motors are the same lineage as the much earlier johnson motorwheel......except those were twins (power products made the same twins too).....its a cool vintage setup no matter how ya slice it up


----------

